# Opinion on my labs?.....



## luwa (Sep 24, 2011)

Quick backround. I was diagnosed with graves 9/'11, had RAI 10/'11, went hypo 1/'12, started 100 mcg levothyroxine 1/'12.

labs done 2/3 TSH .7 FT4 1.3
labs done 4/5 TSH .5 FT4 1.2

These results are within normal ranges and my Dr. is happy. My energy level is fairly good but not quite normal. My issues are : hair loss (I've been losing hair since mid-March) and am completely unable to lose weight. It's not a huge amount but it's been very frustrating as I've been exercising about 4/5 times a week and have been very careful about what I eat since I started meds in January. I've always been careful about my weight and with the way I'm eating now I should definitely be losing weight and I just can't. I know something's not right and I feel like my medication needs to be tweaked but I don't even know what to ask for.

My TSH is low normal (would imply hyper) and FT4 is in the middle of the normal range. My symptoms to me seem hypo. I do plan to ask why she's not getting a FT3.

Any advice? Should I try a new med? Different dose? I really don't know what to do but I need to have a plan before my appointment as I know my Dr will be reluctant to change anything given my normal labs.

THanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luwa said:


> Quick backround. I was diagnosed with graves 9/'11, had RAI 10/'11, went hypo 1/'12, started 100 mcg levothyroxine 1/'12.
> 
> labs done 2/3 TSH .7 FT4 1.3
> labs done 4/5 TSH .5 FT4 1.2
> ...












Your doc is treating you based on your TSH and at a certain point, that is not acceptable.

Please read this............

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

The patient must be euthyroid in order to lose weight. That means the FREE T3 has to be at a place where it is good for you and you only. This is when you feel great and the weight starts to slip off.

So, see if you can get the FREES run. You may not be converting well; most of us w/RAI or ablation of the thyroid DO NOT!

You may be a candidate for dessicated porcine thyroid or synthetic Cytomel added to your T4.


----------

